# su madre no lo/le deja hablar conmigo



## sharie

Buenos días!

Me he encontrado con la siguiente frase;

Juan quiere pedirme matrimonio, pero su madre no lo deja hablar conmigo.

Está bien el uso de "lo", a mí me suena fatal, pero ya no dudo hasta de mí misma!

Gracias!


----------



## esance

Hola sharie,


Juan quiere pedirme en matrimonio, pero su madre no le deja hablar conmigo.

Saludos


----------



## maicol

Hola

los dos son correctos, porque se trata de un cd, pero cuando el cd es de persona se permite el uso de "le".

un saludo,

maicol


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

En esta oración el uso de  *lo* es correcto, porque porque es una forma de singular masculino.  En este caso sustituye al nombre de Juan.

Juan quiere pedirme matrimonio, pero su madre no *lo deja * (no deja a Juan)hablar conmigo.

Saludos.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Lamento decir que no es así. 

Juan quiere pedirme matrimonio, pero su madre no le deja.

Sujeto de la oración: Juan.

Objeto directo: ¿*Qúe* no le deja su madre a Juan? *Casarse*.
Objeto indirecto: ¿*A quién* no le deja su madre casarse? *A Juan*.

La forma correcta es *le * porque es objeto indirecto. El hecho de que el objeto directo no aparezca en la frase (casarse) no significa que no exista. La regla de las preguntas es muy útil en estos casos.


----------



## el_novato

Buena explicación LadyBlakeney, siempre aprendemos algo nuevo.

Tengo una duda, en tu ejemplo te falta parte de la oración.



			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Juan quiere pedirme matrimonio, pero su madre no le *deja hablar conmigo*
> .




¿Qué diferencia en estas frases indica la que debe ser escogida?.



... no lo deja hablar conmigo.

... no le deja hablar conmigo.

Las dos me parecen correctas, de echo, ¿en qué se altera el contexto al usar 
"la" o "le'?. Podría pensar que es el contexto que se le quiera dar, ya que en un contexto general, me parecen buenas las dos opciones.

*Si pregunto ésto, es para aprender, no para fastidiar.*.

Un comentario. dices  



			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> El hecho de que el objeto directo no aparezca en la frase (casarse) no significa que no exista. La regla de las preguntas es muy útil en estos casos.


.

El ejemplo en ningun momento decimos que no exista, solo que es sustituido por el lo--le..

Saludos.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Lo siento muchísimo! NO he leído bien la frase del ejemplo. Repito la expliación correctamente:

Juan quiere pedirme matrimonio, pero su madre no le deja *hablar conmigo*.

Sujeto de la oración: Juan.

Objeto directo: ¿Qúe no le deja su madre hacer a Juan? *Hablar conmigo*.
Objeto indirecto: ¿A quién no le deja su madre casarse? A Juan.

La forma correcta es *le* porque es objeto indirecto. *Le* no sustituye al objeto directo (hablar conmigo) sino al objeto indirecto (Juan). La regla de las preguntas es muy útil. No podrías decir "lo" porque no tiene sentido:

¿Qué no le deja su madre hacer a Juan? Juan.

Espero que ahora se entienda mejor. Espero vuestros comentarios.


----------



## el_novato

*Lo * deja perpleja a ell novato este mensaje, pero *le * deja la oportunidad de aprender algo nuevo.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Ja, ja, ja, El_novato! Según mi explicación, la primera parte de tu oración sería incorrecta y la segunda correcta:

Rojo: OI
Verde: OD

Le deja perplejo a el novato  este mensaje, pero le  deja la oportunidad de aprender algo nuevo.


----------



## el_novato

Momento que soy lento.

Fue un error de dedo.

Es perplejo, no perpleja.  Soy hombre, del verbo no ...  Es una expresión mexicana, pero mejor la dejo para el tema de las palabras que deben ser evitadas.

Perpleja?..  Bueno, lo podemos corregir.

*Le * deja perpleja la mente a el novato ...  *Chin*, aquí si que no puedo usar *lo*, porque es *le*.
lo le --- le lo,

Pregunta:
Qué es *lelo*?.



			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> *Lo * deja perpleja a ell novato este mensaje, pero *le * deja la oportunidad de aprender algo nuevo.
> 
> Saludos y gracias.


----------



## braco

LELO: bobo, abobado


----------



## Kar

Es verdad, en el ejemplo de Sharie "le" es complemento indirecto, por eso no puede utilizarse "lo", aunque se trate de una persona.

Cuando es un complemento directo y se refiere a una persona pueden utilizarse "lo" y "le", por ejemplo:
Entiendo bien a mi amigo:
"Le entiendo bien" o "Lo entiendo bien"

Pero si el c. directo se refiere a un objeto (de género masculino) sólo puede utilizarse "lo":
Entiendo bien tu mensaje:
"Lo entiendo bien"


----------



## jacinta

¡Esta maldita cosa de leísmo or loísmo!!!!  Siempre y cuando haya discusión sobre este tema, ¡me deja perpleja!  Me encanta "me deja perpleja".  Ya lo tengo memorizado.
A mi entender, se usa el objecto indirecto cuando se puede sustituir las palabras "to him" por la persona y el objeto directo con la palabra "him/her".
A ver, corrígeme estas frases:
Lo ví a Juan anoche.  I saw him last night.
Me dijo "Dame el dinero que me debes", pero no le dí porque no lo tenía.

¿No lo quiero ya o no le quiero ya?  Aquí se puede decir en inglés, I don't love him, es objecto directo, ¿no?


----------



## Kar

Me dijo "Dame el dinero que me debes", pero no se LO dí porque no LO tenía

I saw him last night = Lo vi anoche = Le vi anoche (ambas frases son correctas)

Si te refieres a una persona (él) es correcto decir "No le quiero ya" o "No lo quiero ya"
Sin embargo si dijeras "Ya no quiero tu dinero" sólo puedes utilizar "LO" ("Ya no lo quiero")


----------



## jacinta

¿Entonces, me estás diciendo que no hay diferencia entre *lo* y *le* cuando se habla de una persona?  ¿Depende de la persona que lo diga?  ¿Y donde está (en qué país) cuando lo diga?


----------



## dave

Esta discusión me interesa muchísimo, porque nunca he entendido la diferencia entre los complementos directos y indirectos en el contexto de la *personal a*, la preposición *a*, y lo del leísmo/loísmo.

Ya he puesto algunas preguntas aquí, pero todavía no lo tengo claro!

Entonces, querría volver a intentar. Podéis ayudarme, mis amables amigos?! Empiezo con una pregunta muy sencilla:

1) En las frases siguientes, Juan es *CD* o *CI*?

a) *Mi madre veo a Juan * (yo creo que es CD)
b) *Mi madre deja a Juan * (CD?)
c) *Mi madre acerca a Juan * (CD?)
d) *Mi madre da a Juan * (CI)
e) *Mi madre dice a Juan * (CI)
f) *Mi madre amo a Juan * (CD)
g) *Mi madre llama a Juan * (CI?)

Y ahora otra preguntita:

2) En estas mismas frases, la *a * es una preposición o no?

Lo que os pregunto después dependerá de las respuestas que me dais!

Gracias!
Dave


----------



## Kar

Un pequeño truco que en español puede servir:

Si es complemento directo la frase puede transformarse en pasiva sin perder el significado:

- Mi madre VE a Juan --> Juan es visto por mi madre --> CD

- Mi madre deja a Juan --> Juan es dejado por mi madre --> CD

- Mi madre se acerca a Juan --> NO SE PUEDE DECIR JUAN ES ACERCADO POR MI MADRE.... --> CI

- Mi madre da (algo) a Juan --> NO SE PUEDE DECIR JUAN ES DADO POR MI MADRE.... --> CI

- Mi madre dice (algo) a Juan --> NO SE PUEDE DECIR JUAN ES DICHO POR MI MADRE.... --> CI

- Mi madre ama a Juan --> Juan es amado por mi madre --> CD

- Mi madre llama a Juan --> Juan es amado por mi madre --> CD


Con "le" y "lo" puede resultar muy útil:

- Mi madre le ve / Mi madre lo ve --> Él es visto por mi madre --> CD (Por lo tanto, puede usarse "le" o "lo")

- Mi madre le deja --> Él es dejado por mi madre --> CD (Por lo tanto, puede usarse "le" o "lo")

- Mi madre se le acerca --> NO SE PUEDE DECIR ÉL ES ACERCADO POR MI MADRE.... --> CI (Por lo tanto, sólo puede usarse "le")

- Mi madre le da (algo) --> NO SE PUEDE DECIR JUAN ES DADO POR MI MADRE.... --> CI (Por lo tanto, sólo puede usarse "le")

- Mi madre le dice (algo) --> NO SE PUEDE DECIR ÉL ES DICHO POR MI MADRE.... --> CI (Por lo tanto, sólo puede usarse "le")

- Mi madre le ama/Mi madre lo ama --> Él es amado por mi madre --> CD (Por lo tanto, puede usarse "le" o "lo")

- Mi madre le llama/Mi madre lo llama --> Él es amado por mi madre --> CD (Por lo tanto, puede usarse "le" o "lo")


----------



## Rayines

> a) Mi madre veo a Juan (yo creo que es CD)
> b) Mi madre deja a Juan (CD?)
> c) Mi madre acerca a Juan (CD?)
> d) Mi madre da a Juan (CI)
> e) Mi madre dice a Juan (CI)
> f) Mi madre amo a Juan (CD)
> g) Mi madre llama a Juan (CI?)


La clave del O.D. es que puede convertirse en el sujeto de la voz pasiva:

a) Mi madre *ve* a Juan>>>>>>>>Juan es visto por mi madre: O.D.
b) Mi madre deja a Juan>>>>>>>>>>Juan es dejado por mi madre: O.I.
b') Pero en el ejemplo ".....su madre no le deja hablar conmigo">>>>>>>Hablar conmigo no le es dejado a Juan por su madre: O.I.
c) Mi madre acerca a Juan (suponiendo que lo toma del brazo y lo atrae hacia sí)>>>>>>>>>Juan es acercado por mi madre : O.D.
c') Mi madre se acerca a Juan: O.I.
d) O.I.(Suponiendo que dé a Juan un libro, por ejemplo). (Pero podría decir: "Mi madre da a Juan en adopción": O.D.)
e) O.I.
f) >>>>>>>>>Juan es amado por....:O.D.
g) (A pesar de llevar la preposición "a")>>>>>>>>Juan es llamado por mi madre: O.D.


----------



## Rayines

wouch!! Corrijo:


> b) Mi madre deja a Juan>>>>>>>>>>Juan es dejado por mi madre: O.I.


Es O.D.


----------



## sharie

Resumiendo, odio los CD/CI!!!
Muchas gracias a todos, yo también creo que sería  "le"

CD; hablar conmigo
CI; a Juan

En fin, seguiremos intentándolo!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

No he podido leer con detenimiento los numerosos ejemplos que habéis escrito, pero me gustaría recalcar que *sí hay diferencia entre le y lo cuando se habla de una persona: la diferencia radica en si la persona es OD (lo / la) u OI (le)*

Probad este link para entenderlo mejor:

http://www.desocupadolector.net/gramatica/lelalo01.htm

Reglas de ayuda: 

>> El *objeto directo* responde a la pregunta: ¿*Qué* + verbo de la oración + sujeto de la oración?

>> El *objeto indirecto* responde a la pregunta: ¿*A quién/Para quién* + verbo de la oración + sujeto de la oración?

Espero ser de utilidad.


----------



## Kar

Hablar a Juan--> CI
Hablr conmigo = Hablarme (a mí) --> CI

Escuchar a Juan = Escucharle --> CD
(Juan es escuchado por su madre)


----------



## dave

Kar said:
			
		

> Un pequeño truco que en español puede servir:
> 
> Si es complemento directo la frase puede transformarse en pasiva sin perder el significado:
> 
> - Mi madre VE a Juan --> Juan es visto por mi madre --> CD
> 
> - Mi madre deja a Juan --> Juan es dejado por mi madre --> CD
> 
> - Mi madre se acerca a Juan --> NO SE PUEDE DECIR JUAN ES ACERCADO POR MI MADRE.... --> CI
> 
> - Mi madre da (algo) a Juan --> NO SE PUEDE DECIR JUAN ES DADO POR MI MADRE.... --> CI
> 
> - Mi madre dice (algo) a Juan --> NO SE PUEDE DECIR JUAN ES DICHO POR MI MADRE.... --> CI
> 
> - Mi madre ama a Juan --> Juan es amado por mi madre --> CD
> 
> - Mi madre llama a Juan --> Juan es amado por mi madre --> CD
> 
> 
> Con "le" y "lo" puede resultar muy útil:
> 
> - Mi madre le ve / Mi madre lo ve --> Él es visto por mi madre --> CD (Por lo tanto, puede usarse "le" o "lo")
> 
> - Mi madre le deja --> Él es dejado por mi madre --> CD (Por lo tanto, puede usarse "le" o "lo")
> 
> - Mi madre se le acerca --> NO SE PUEDE DECIR ÉL ES ACERCADO POR MI MADRE.... --> CI (Por lo tanto, sólo puede usarse "le")
> 
> - Mi madre le da (algo) --> NO SE PUEDE DECIR JUAN ES DADO POR MI MADRE.... --> CI (Por lo tanto, sólo puede usarse "le")
> 
> - Mi madre le dice (algo) --> NO SE PUEDE DECIR ÉL ES DICHO POR MI MADRE.... --> CI (Por lo tanto, sólo puede usarse "le")
> 
> - Mi madre le ama/Mi madre lo ama --> Él es amado por mi madre --> CD (Por lo tanto, puede usarse "le" o "lo")
> 
> - Mi madre le llama/Mi madre lo llama --> Él es amado por mi madre --> CD (Por lo tanto, puede usarse "le" o "lo")


Gracias Kar. Tu explicación me ha ayudo mucho, y me parece muy lógica. Ahora tengo que aprender los verbos que no pueden transformarse en pasiva! Por ejemplo, en inglés, podemos decir

*John is given by his mother (to his father)*

Claro, suena un poco extraño, pero está bien gramaticalmente.



			
				LadyB said:
			
		

> Probad este link para entenderlo mejor:
> 
> http://www.desocupadolector.net/gramatica/lelalo01.htm


Gracias. Acabo de sacar 12 sobre 12! Pero creo que no lo tengo todo claro todavía, porque:




			
				LadyB said:
			
		

> >> El objeto indirecto responde a la pregunta: ¿A quién/Para quién + verbo de la oración + sujeto de la oración?


*¿A quién ama mi madre?*
*Mi madre ama a Juan*

En esta frase, según Kar (y lo que yo pensaba), Juan es CD. Pero según esta regla Juan sería CI. No entiendo! Siento estar tan pesado, pero podéis ayudarme a entender? Y si estoy estúpido, decídmelo!


----------



## jacinta

dave said:
			
		

> Y si estoy estúpido, decídmelo!



No hay de qué, Dave.  Estoy estudiando esta información, también.  Lo difícil para mí es que algunas personas dicen *lo* cono objecto indirecto y otras *le* y a saber cuál verbo acepta el IDO o DO (en inglés). En hacer la lucha de entender, escribo algunos ejemplos y si me pueden corregirlos, por favor...

Juan le da a su mamá el vaso.
Lo ví a Juan ayer por la tarde y le dije qué tal. 
Le grité al chiquito "Cuidado".
Lo amo con todo mi corazón. 
Me le acerqué y le dí un golpe.


----------



## dave

jacinta said:
			
		

> No hay de qué, Dave.  Estoy estudiando esta información, también.  Lo difícil para mí es que algunas personas dicen *lo* cono objecto indirecto y otras *le* y a saber cuál verbo acepta el IDO o DO (en inglés). En hacer la lucha de entender, escribo algunos ejemplos y si me pueden corregirlos, por favor...
> 
> Juan le da a su mamá el vaso.
> Lo ví a Juan ayer por la tarde y le dije qué tal.
> Le grité al chiquito "Cuidado".
> Lo amo con todo mi corazón.
> Me le acerqué y le dí un golpe.



A mi tus ejemplos me parecen perfectos (y es claro que eres ´loísta´!)

Pero no estoy de acuerdo con tu afirmación que _algunas personas dicen *lo* con objeto indirecto y otras *le*_. Con objeto indirecto (IDO) siempre hay que usar *le*. Lo dífil es que algunas personas dicen *lo * con objecto directo (DO) y otras le, cuando el DO es una persona masculina. Entonces, en tus ejemplo:

*Juan le da a su mamá el vaso.*
*Le * es ODI (pronombre que refiere a *a su mama*) y hay que usar *le*.

*Lo ví a Juan ayer por la tarde y le dije qué tal.*
*Lo * es DI (que refiere a *Juan*), y pudes usar*lo * (si eres loísta) o *le * (si eres leísta).
*Le * es ODI (pronombre que refiere a *a Juan*) y hay que usar *le*.

*Le grité al chiquito "Cuidado".*
*Le * es ODI (pronombre que refiere a *al chiquito*) y hay que usar *le*.

*Lo amo con todo mi corazón*. 
*Lo * es DI (que refiere a *una persona masculina* - no puede ser chica), y puedes usar*lo * (si eres loísta) o *le * (si eres leísta).

*Me le acerqué y le dí un golpe*
*Le * y *le * son ambos ODI, y refiere a una persona (masculina o feminina, no importa) o a una cosa.

Eso es como yo lo entiendo! Pero tu español es mucho mejor que el mio, Jacinta, y estoy seguro de que tu lo entiendes mejor que yo! Que pueden decirnos los expertos?


----------



## Rayines

> Lo dífil es que algunas personas dicen lo con objecto directo (DO) y otras le, cuando el DO es una persona masculina.


Me parece perfecto tu razonamiento general, Dave, sólo que en este punto lo mismo es válido también para una persona femenina. En tu ejemplo: "La/le amo con todo mi corazón".


----------



## LadyBlakeney

dave said:
			
		

> *¿A quién ama mi madre?*
> *Mi madre ama a Juan*
> 
> En esta frase, según Kar (y lo que yo pensaba), Juan es CD. Pero según esta regla Juan sería CI. No entiendo! Siento estar tan pesado, pero podéis ayudarme a entender? Y si estoy estúpido, decídmelo!



Gracias a Dave y a Kar he recordado que la regla más segura para este tema es pasar la frase a pasiva, como hizo Kar:

Juan quiere pedirme matrimonio, pero su madre no *le* deja hablar conmigo =>

=> Juan no es dejado hablar conmigo por su madre. *ESTA FRASE NO TIENE

SENTIDO*. => Juan es OI.

Juan quiere pedirme matrimonio y su madre *lo* ama tanto que se alegrará. =>

=> Juan es amado por su madre. *ESTA FRASE TIENE SENTIDO*. => Juan es OD.

Conste que yo cometo leísmos, con lo cual esta discusión me ha venido muy bien para tratar de no volver a cometerlos.


----------



## el_novato




----------



## LadyBlakeney

Ay, El_novato, ¿por qué esa sonrisa de medio lado? ¿Qué es lo que te roe las entrañas?


----------



## el_novato

A ver *LadyBlakeney*.  Vamos a jugar con las palabras.  ¿Lista?.

Roer es cuando te gana la envidia, o un mal sentimiento.   No me confundas, solo buscaba una carita de sorpresa, pero fue la que mas se pareció, con esos ojotes.  Como diciendo, le "zumba la madre a la LadyBlakeney con todo lo que sabe.  Pero resulta que por "admirarte" te "lastimo" (Ay, El_novato).  El Ay se usa para sorpresas o para cuando te lastimas, ahora que si te lastime te sobo (espero que Tomasoria no lea esto).  Como decimos en México. "*Si hubiera sabido que te ibas a ensuciar, no te cambio*"

Espero que esta carita no me salga mal.    


*Nota:*


			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> Sincho  aledu.
> 
> Te zumba la madre con el español.  (Te zumba la madre con-en:  Tienes un gran dominio, etc.)
> 
> A propósito, ¿de dónde son tus suegros?.



http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2493&page=2&pp=10&highlight=zumba'


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Sniff!¡Sniff!¡ Por culpa de un malentendido he molestado a mi novato amigo!

Es que he entendido mal tu carita. Creí que no te convencía la explicación (como les pasará a muchos, el tema del leísmo y el loísmo es un gran caballo de batalla). Por eso te preguntaba qué era lo que no te convencía, porque esa carita a mí me sugiere "Bueeeno, si tú lo diceeeees..." 

Te pido humildemente perdón por mi ignorancia en el lenguaje de las caritas. 
 

En cuanto a decir "¿Qué te roe las entrañas?", para mí significa "¿Qué te preocupa?". De veras, no tenía una connotación violenta o de chulería. Pido perdón de nuevo por mi poca habilidad con el acervo popular español. 

_Perdónameeeeeeeeeeeeee, he sido ingraaaaaaaaaaaatooooooooooo, perdónameeeeeeeeeeeeee...._ (de El dúo dinámico).


----------



## esance

Hola!

Seguro que Lady no se enfada novato!!!

Aqui en Barcelona decimos más "¿qué es lo que te corroe las entrañas?" (lo preguntas cuando ves a alguien muy preocupado o nervioso por un problema de difícil solución o también, lo puedes preguntar cuando sabes que el otro a hecho algo mal y quieres que te cuente: ¿Qué te corroe, que has hecho mal?

Saludos


----------



## jacinta

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Gracias a Dave y a Kar he recordado que la regla más segura para este tema es pasar la frase a pasiva, como hizo Kar:
> 
> Juan quiere pedirme matrimonio, pero su madre no *le* deja hablar conmigo =>
> 
> => Juan no es dejado hablar conmigo por su madre. *ESTA FRASE NO TIENE
> 
> SENTIDO*. => Juan es OI.
> 
> Juan quiere pedirme matrimonio y su madre *lo* ama tanto que se alegrará. =>
> 
> => Juan es amado por su madre. *ESTA FRASE TIENE SENTIDO*. => Juan es OD.
> 
> *Conste que yo cometo leísmos, con lo cual esta discusión me ha venido muy bien para tratar de no volver a cometerlos.*



Esta última frase me da consuelo.  Si un nativo tiene problemas con este asunto, mejor para mí.

Gracias, Lady, por ayudarnos en entender el lo/le y les doy gracias a todos, también.


----------



## David

Here we go again! Los leistas y los loistas, negando que existan partidarios ni que esos discutan contínuamente, pero de nuevo en plena batalla. ¡Me encanta!...

La regla de Lady B es muy lógica, pero ¿quién la cumple?


----------



## el_novato

*Señorita LadyBlakeney:*

Es inadmisible lo que usted plasma en este comentario.  ¿Cómo se atreve a pedir disculpas depues de lo que ha echo?.  Permítame decirle que bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla,  
bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, 
bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, 
bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, 
bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, 
bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, ...

No, cómo se te ocurre pensar que me voy a molestar con mi amiga, buuueeeno, que "se ta va el avión tirando choro en alta", pstt ni negarlo, pero te aprecio mucho.  De verdad que no me corroe nada, bueno a veces el hambre, y la carita era de sorpresa, pero, vaaaaaya que fue sorpresa.

Ya sabes, como la canción:  

"Te sigo queriendo, 
como el primer día, 
como el alfarero de mi fantasía ..."

Para que no estés "con pendiente", te propongo algo, cuando mandes algo que pienses que puede confundir (en este caso te confundiste sola), manda una explicación, asi como lo hacemos con el buen *aledu*.

Saludos hasta España, tu madre patria.  (aunque "digan por ahí" que es cursi o ridículo).

*el novato*



			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> ¡Sniff!¡Sniff!¡ Por culpa de un malentendido he molestado a mi novato amigo!
> 
> Es que he entendido mal tu carita. Creí que no te convencía la explicación (como les pasará a muchos, el tema del leísmo y el loísmo es un gran caballo de batalla). Por eso te preguntaba qué era lo que no te convencía, porque esa carita a mí me sugiere "Bueeeno, si tú lo diceeeees..."
> 
> Te pido humildemente perdón por mi ignorancia en el lenguaje de las caritas.
> 
> 
> En cuanto a decir "¿Qué te roe las entrañas?", para mí significa "¿Qué te preocupa?". De veras, no tenía una connotación violenta o de chulería. Pido perdón de nuevo por mi poca habilidad con el acervo popular español.
> 
> _Perdónameeeeeeeeeeeeee, he sido ingraaaaaaaaaaaatooooooooooo, perdónameeeeeeeeeeeeee...._ (de El dúo dinámico).


----------



## el_novato

P. D.  LadyBlakenetyy, te mando un beso, que si pudiera, te lo daba en persona

*el novato*


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Mi querido El_novato:

Me descubro ante tu gracia inigualable y tomo nota de tu consejo; a partir de hoy, cuando no entienda lo que alguien dice lo preguntaré respetuosamente, tal vez a través de mensaje privado.

Por cierto, ¿dónde me compro un diccionario de mexicanismos? Si no lo encuentro te voy a saturar la bandeja de entrada, El_novato. 

Un beso muy fuerte desde España para tu patria mexicana.


----------



## el_novato

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Mi querido El_novato: ...



Me da gusto tener noticias tuyas de nuevo,  "ya me tenías con harto pendiente", no te había visto en el foro.




			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> ..
> Por cierto, ¿dónde me compro un diccionario de mexicanismos? Si no lo encuentro te voy a saturar la bandeja de entrada, El_novato.
> .



"Para eso me pinto solo", te puedo dar unas clasesitas, en cuanto "lleves gusto" de aprender.




			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> ...
> Un beso muy fuerte desde España para tu patria mexicana.



México entero agradece y disfruta tu beso.  Y en lo personal, sigo aprendiendo de tus exposiciones.

Saludos españolita.


----------



## Wuasaby

LadyBlakeney said:


> Probad este link para entenderlo mejor:
> 
> http://www.desocupadolector.net/gramatica/lelalo01.htm



Hola, logré un 12/12 y creo que logro entender los errores que se cometen con el leismo, loismo y laismo. He leido los 5 temas abiertos con respecto a este tema y aun no logro entender qué se debe utilizar en la siguiente frase:

-¿Cómo está Juan?
-No lo sé, yo no *lo* hablo.

Yo solía creer que se debería usar le, pero alguien aquí dijo que estaba correcto también usar lo. ¿Y qué tal en el femenino?

-¿Cómo está María?
-No lo sé, yo no *la* hablo.


Muchísimas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Aficionad1

Uf es un tema complicado, porque con algunos verbos es fácil, pero con otros... para quien tenga ganas de echarle un rato, os dejo este enlace: http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=leismo


----------



## SevenDays

"Hablar" puede ser intransitivo o transitivo; es intransitivo con el significado de  "dirigir palabras a alguien" (_yo no *le* hablo a María_) y transitivo con el sentido de "hablar idiomas" (_yo hablo inglés ~ *lo* hablo_) o "decir cosas" (_habla bobadas ~ *las* habla_).


----------

